# Finding a hidden wire



## Green Hornet (Feb 13, 2014)

Is there an easy way to locate a wire in a wall so I do not hit it with a lag screw for a shelf standard. I know it would have been easier to take a photo and measure before I insulated and drywalled.


----------



## Toolman2 (Jun 15, 2010)

If it's a typical wire installation in a wall, it should be located very close to the stud and secured to the stud above the outlet or switch. What I've always done, is to drill a small hole, maybe 1/2 to 3/4" in size and then use a flashlight to locate the wire. Then, if you still want to be careful, use a rotozip tool set to the depth of the drywall to cut a hole.

Most of the time, you shouldn't hit the wire. Make sure the power is off to the outlet or switch. If you cut the wire (as I have done in the past), you can just strip the wires and wirenut them back together and then wrap the wire in black tape. It's safer that way than just using black tape alone.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

There are stud sensors that have deep scanning for electrical wiring also.
http://www.lowes.com/Levels-Measuri...ols+and+Storage-_-Stud+Sensors-_-stud+sensors


















.


----------



## Reality (Feb 24, 2014)

Did you put it it conduit? A decent Stud finder might help, but your best bet would probably be a tool specifically for that purpose. Some stud finders can detect live AC current, most could probably find conduit. As always, if you aren't sure shut off the breaker before attempting.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Toolman2 said:


> If it's a typical wire installation in a wall, it should be located very close to the stud and secured to the stud above the outlet or switch. What I've always done, is to drill a small hole, maybe 1/2 to 3/4" in size and then use a flashlight to locate the wire. Then, if you still want to be careful, use a rotozip tool set to the depth of the drywall to cut a hole.
> 
> Most of the time, you shouldn't hit the wire. Make sure the power is off to the outlet or switch. *If you cut the wire (as I have done in the past), you can just strip the wires and wirenut them back together and then wrap the wire in black tape.* It's safer that way than just using black tape alone.


Absolutely do NOT wire nut and tape a cut wire in a wall or ceiling. All junctions must be in an accessible junction box. It's against code in just about every jurisdiction, as well as being unsafe.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Alchymist said:


> Absolutely do NOT wire nut and tape a cut wire in a wall or ceiling. All junctions must be in an accessible junction box. It's against code in just about every jurisdiction, as well as being unsafe.


Taping loose wires in a wall is as pointed out terrible advise. If you cut a wire you must either splice in an accessible junction box, or replace that wire. Wire nuts and tape in a wall are a sure sign to fire inspectors that you were the cause of the problem!!!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Alchymist said:


> Absolutely do NOT wire nut and tape a cut wire in a wall or ceiling. All junctions must be in an accessible junction box. It's against code in just about every jurisdiction, as well as being unsafe.


Besides being illegal, improper, not to code, not safe, a fire hazard, poor wiring, jury rigging, and just plain wrong, you would likely not have enough wire to strip, wire nut together, and tape. It's just as whacked out as using butt splice connectors. As long as you would have to cut a hole in the drywall to get to it, might as contact a licensed electrician to keep you out of trouble.

Or better yet, get a scanner that detects wiring in the wall. I listed just one site in post #3, that had various stud finders and wall scanners. 

NOTE: I'm not an electrician, or an electrical inspector, or have an electrical engineering degree. I can tell an electrician from a plumber just from his tools.:yes: Furthermore, I do have the book..._Electrical Wiring For Dummies_, and _Learning Electrical Wiring In 1,095 Days_. And, I have stayed at a Holiday Inn Express.:yes:


















.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Green Hornet said:


> Is there an easy way to locate a wire in a wall so I do not hit it with a lag screw for a shelf standard. I know it would have been easier to take a photo and measure before I insulated and drywalled.


It's too late now but there is a steel plate you fasten to the edge of the stud to protect wiring or plumbing you install in a wall. 

At this point if you don't have a stud finder that can find the wire you might put a small hole in the rock next to where you plan to put the lag screw probe with a long screw driver for the wire.


----------

